# If this hasn't been posted already....



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

check out this link.

LOOOOOVVVVEEEEE the Portland!

http://freewheelbike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=146


----------



## Peith (Feb 16, 2006)

Magsdad said:


> check out this link.
> 
> LOOOOOVVVVEEEEE the Portland!
> 
> http://freewheelbike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=146


I love a well built commuter. These and the Sohos are going to be big at my shop.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

Peith said:


> I love a well built commuter. These and the Sohos are going to be big at my shop.


i expect to sell a good amount of those as well. high sales for bikes like the 7300/7700 indicated to us that people are looking for solid, fast commuting/recreational bikes again. trek is all over that market, and it should pay off for them in 06.


----------

